# семирядный баян



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Апр 2012)

Приветствую всех.

Разъясните для чего нужен 7ой ряд в правой руке на баяне? А также если этот баян представляет коллекционную или музейную ценность. Спасибо.


----------



## bayanistka (17 Апр 2012)

Сергей, 
в г. Кливленде (шт. Охайо) до сих пор существует и действует довольно крупный Музей Аккордеона. Экспонаты представлены всевозможно разные. У них можно встретить то что даже и не приснится. Посети- не пожалеешь. Тем более что тебе ехать туда не так далеко (около 400 миль). Кажется что именно там я встречал семирядный кноп. аккордеон. Можешь позвонить им сам и поинтересоваться. Вот их тел. # (715)395-2787. Музей открыт для посетителей только три дня в неделю. Плата за вход была около $8. Но это было давно. Теперь, наверняка, подняли до $10-12.


----------



## zet10 (17 Апр 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Разъясните для чего нужен 7ой ряд в правой руке на баяне?


Ни чего не путаете? Может все таки в левой клавиатуре?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (17 Апр 2012)

Точно в правой. Могу фотку переслать. Хотел её выложить, но почему-то не получается.

Баян продавался на ebay. Вот ссылка, хотя торги закончились и она возможно не работает:
http://bit.ly/J5Tnq8

Николай, спасибо. Я давно планировал туда выбраться. Обязательно посещю когда-нибудь.


----------



## zet10 (17 Апр 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> 7ой ряд в правой руке на баяне?


Вообще то 6 рядов шло для исполнения балканской музыки (3 дублируется)...зачем 7 -й ряд нужен непонятно,...Вероятно что это была очередная блаж, для увеличения цены на инструмент какого нить мастера (или фабрики).Возможно так же что 7-й ряд нес какую то неведомую функцию (например нижний бас или аккорды).Без фото трудно сказать,ссылка на ваше фото не работает к сожалению. В любом случае думаю это был какой то пробный вариант,который конечно не прижился... 5 рядов как показала жизнь в самый раз!


----------



## mikes7 (17 Апр 2012)

Первый раз такую громадину вижу=) 
zet10 писал:


> Без фото трудно сказать,ссылка на ваше фото не работает к сожалению.


 ссылка работает, просто нужно ввести её всю, у меня получилось по ней перейти. 
В ценах на такие инструменты я не разбираюсь, но мне кажется что цена вашего эксземпляра должна быть выше той, которая указана в eBay.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (17 Апр 2012)

zet10, mikes7 спасибо за коментарии. Я хотел приобрести этот баян для своей коллекции с надеждой открыть здесь музейчик. Но поскольку, на данный момент мои знания о баянах очень скромны, не решился выкладывать две штуки за эту "хренотень".


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Апр 2012)

Для чего вообще нужны добавочные ряды - для удобности аппликатуры и/или транспонирования. У балканских аккордеонистов шесть рядов для удобности исполнения трудных хроматических пассажей, которые есть в балканской музыке в изобилии. Виктор Гридин тоже имел шесть рядов. Мне тоже иногда не хватает пяти рядов, то шестой и седьмой ряды очень отягощают инструмент.


----------



## Gross (18 Апр 2012)

Обратите внимание, здесь один дубл ряд находится на краю грифа. Интересно, как это сделано в механике? Вообще необычная штука- в аккордеонах (и кнопочных) клапаны в 2 ряда по деке, а здесь, похоже, в 3, причём каждый клапан на 3 голоса. "Детройт" написано- американская, что ли, игрушка?


----------



## Alexei (19 Апр 2012)

Во первых вот ссылка -- 
[CHROMATIC ACCORDION 7 ROW] -- и пока еще работает.

Gross писал:


> здесь один дубл ряд находится на краю грифа.


Да, это необычно.

А 7 рядов -- хотя не часто встречается, но имеют смысл по меньшей мере теоритически.

Пример -- если произведение играется только на 3-х рядях, то для тривиального транспонирования во все остальные тональности нужно еще 2 ряда -- получается 5. А если произведение играется на 5-ти рядях, то для тривиального транспонирования -- нужно 7 рядов. 

Насчет Castiglione -- несмотря на итальянское происхождение фамилии, похоже, что фирма уже давно работает в штатах (возможно она здесь и появилась). Есть сайт http://www.castiglioneaccordions.com


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (19 Апр 2012)

Благодарю всех кто откликнулся. Алексй высказал интересную мысль, что 7 рядов позволяют тривиально транспонировать пятирядную аппликатуру. Возможно это будет удобно для каких-то быстрых произведений с модуляциями. Кстати этот баян снова выставлен на продажу, но уже гораздо дороже. Интерсно узнать, сколько стоит платить за такую штуковину если не играть на ней а просто для коллекции. Моя оценка была не более $1500. А что народ скажет?


----------



## Alexei (21 Апр 2012)

По моему мнению больше чем $1500 явно не стоит... и то только из-за 7 рядов...

Ну а если считать это как коллекционный экземпляр... то можно и $3500 (как сейчас просят) и больше просить...


----------

